# Another one of those days



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Been in the shop everything I touched either broke, came apart, or didn't fit. I think I will wait a little while and go back.hwell:


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

time to go look at the water, drink some ice tea, & take a short "power" nap. maybe wet a line, too. ( i didn't say put bait on it ! )

ladyfish


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Atleast you get to go in the shop...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Went back in tonight and nothing was any better. I did my pour and none of them came out good enough to use. So I will do it again.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I hate it when that happens!!!


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Bobby, if you get some nice colors but they aren't big enough for pens I have a use for pieces as small as 3/4". I assume the problem is bubbles? I should be able to cut em up and get something out of them if your just chunking them.

later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

BG I am pouring clear over the tubes with a decal on it. So no colors at this time. Now I do have some messups like your talking about sometimes. So I will keep them and sent to you if I don't break them up and put them into another pour. These I am pouring right now are only about 1/2" dia at the most. Look at the inside dia of a piece of 1/2" hot water PVC. That is what I am using as a mold.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Steve..are ya using the colored pieces for inlays or something like that? I got a lot of chunks of the colored acrylics left over from the gaudy pens..usually 3/4 square and mebbe 1 inch long if they would be of use..

Bobby..I sympathize with ya..Had a day like yours yesterday myself. Got the air cleaner in and set up and when I turned it on...sounded like the fan was hitting on the case. Really loud..Dammit...thought I had it all whupped.. Getting some help taking it apart this afternoon , so all will prolly be good.

Also got the Trend airshield in and dunno if I can get used to all that stuff on my head.. and DB is supposed to bring his 3M helmet over today as well.. It looks like I'm taking all the fun out of turning if I get all suited up like an astronaut..LOL.. Ordered bill's half face mask for 13 bucks from amazon yestiday and prolly gonna just take my chances with that. This other stuff is just too much trouble.. At this age, something is gonna get me anyways in the next decade..so figger I might as well enjoy the shop ..If any of you are interested in the fancy helmets, lemme know..Gotta get rid of one of them at least...and I'll make you a REAL deal...lol

Better luck to both of us today...Yestidday WAS a booger !!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Steve..are ya using the colored pieces for inlays or something like that? I got a lot of chunks of the colored acrylics left over from the gaudy pens..usually 3/4 square and mebbe 1 inch long if they would be of use..
> 
> Bobby..I sympathize with ya..Had a day like yours yesterday myself. Got the air cleaner in and set up and when I turned it on...sounded like the fan was hitting on the case. Really loud..Dammit...thought I had it all whupped.. Getting some help taking it apart this afternoon , so all will prolly be good.
> 
> ...


Maybe its the pressure? I don't do well under pressure :smile:

Yea thats it I am going to take the day off and take Mama shopping and then to dinner and a movie. I will do something this afternoon if I have the strength left after all the shopping.:smile:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Maybe its the pressure? I don't do well under pressure :smile:


I'll bet dollars to donuts that is what it is. Seems everytime I try to make a special lure for someone or for a benifit auction, something always goes wrong, paint gets messed up, fly lands on the wet epoxy, something.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Tortuga, you have my address? Send over a few. If what I'm trying to do works I may need a lot of them but that will be months from now. Just playing now. Keep trying to find a market for something. I'm trying something I've never seen done, just gotta think on the price a bit and send out a few and see what happens.
later, biggreen


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm havin one of those other day so far... Just picked up some nice Osage Orange trimmings from that tree outside the office I've been eyeing for a year. Plus I had a guy here order a pen.

Been a little while since I sold one, since it's summer and the wife is not doing the school year moms stuf.

It'll turn around... for both of us i'm sure.


----------

